# BRAKE adjustment



## Chris129

Hi, 2005 Jinma 284 tractor. Does any know why you have to press so hard to get the darn thing to stop? Does it need a bread adjustment? if so, does any body know how to adjust them?


----------



## sixbales

Back in the day, the old tractors didn't have much for brakes. You basically had to stand on the brake pedal to get them to stop. If you had a load pushing the tractor, then you had to "gear down" before going down a slope or you were looking for trouble, because the brakes weren't good enough to hold the tractor with a load pushing from behind. 

I suspect that the Jinma's have old fashioned dry drum-type brakes. 

Normally there is a linkage adjustment to get more brake pedal, or to get both pedals even. 

To adjust the brakes, there normally is an opening with a plastic cap/plug (on the back side of the drum) that you can remove to access the "star" adjuster for the brake. Jack the rear wheels off the ground one at a time, and adjust the "star" adjuster with a screwdriver until when you turn the wheel you have brake drag. Not too tight, you don't want to introduce unnecessary wear on the brake shoes.


----------



## RC Wells

Pages 30 and 31 of the attached manual:


----------



## Chris129

sixbales said:


> Back in the day, the old tractors didn't have much for brakes. You basically had to stand on the brake pedal to get them to stop. If you had a load pushing the tractor, then you had to "gear down" before going down a slope or you were looking for trouble, because the brakes weren't good enough to hold the tractor with a load pushing from behind.
> 
> I suspect that the Jinma's have old fashioned dry drum-type brakes.
> 
> Normally there is a linkage adjustment to get more brake pedal, or to get both pedals even.
> 
> To adjust the brakes, there normally is an opening with a plastic cap/plug (on the back side of the drum) that you can remove to access the "star" adjuster for the brake. Jack the rear wheels off the ground one at a time, and adjust the "star" adjuster with a screwdriver until when you turn the wheel you have brake drag. Not too tight, you don't want to introduce unnecessary wear on the brake shoes.


Thanks for the come back Sixbales, Not sure about the break shoes, you might be right. I will try to adjust them in next few days.


----------

